# Milky water



## Shuurei (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey all ...... After losing track of water changes and not getting any positive results ..... I have decided to ask the fish gods/goddesses aka you guys for answers 

I got back from vaca to some low water tanks but everything was fine...Clear water ......My betta tank was struck with snails but nothing out of the ordinary...... Then a few days later my daughters goldfish tank (20 gal w 304 fluval ) started going milky white.....no I mean milky white .....it was like watching how the title of the never ending story was made .......upon close inspection its like a ribbon of stuff....... We did find more snails in the filter but those got cleaned up and the white is still in the water....There are a few plants in there.....the dang gold fish...a rainbow fish and 2 flying foxes.......I have changed nothing.......Same food , same water from the tap , same dechlor , etc etc..... And it will not go away.......BTW this sh*t doesn't seem to effect the fish ......they still eat and play and do everything they did before this happened. They also appear completely healthy so idk

Thanks guys!


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Bacterial bloom? Had something like this couple times after water change. Cleared on its own in 3-4 days with no harm to the fish.


----------



## Shuurei (Aug 2, 2015)

Sadly its been over a week with no change.... I'm really getting concerned


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Seachem Stabilty to restart a long existing bacterial colony in a planted tank that was overthrown by a rogue bacterial bloom. One of my old planted tank threads will have the whole process in text and documented with pics. It happened during a replant of my old high-tech 15 gallon tank. At the time, I had been keeping fish for several decades and had NEVER run into this scenario before.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

It could be Bacterial bloom or it could be dead algae particles in the water. I had the same problem once after I spray the big center piece ornament that covered with green algae with h2o2 and next few days my tank water turned milky white. The filter form in the filter isn't fine enough to get rid dead algae particles.

I managed to clean them up by insert filter floss in the filter, use seachem clarity and do daily water change for few days. (The filter floss basically turn green.)

You can buy Acurel LLC Waste and Debris Reducing Media Pad than cut it to fit your filter and see if it helps.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 for crs fans answer

You've lost good bacteria. How did you clean your canister? What are you using for bio media? Do you understand the bio logical system of a fish tank 

A few years back I helped a local tattoo artists tank that was constantly milky. He had goldfish too. All I did was add Stability and gave him some bio media out of my tank. Problem was solved over night. I also got a free tattoo for helping him


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

I want a free tattoo too! lol 

Btw what was the water parameter and temperature after you come back from your vacation?



jbyoung00008 said:


> +1 for crs fans answer
> 
> You've lost good bacteria. How did you clean your canister? What are you using for bio media? Do you understand the bio logical system of a fish tank
> 
> A few years back I helped a local tattoo artists tank that was constantly milky. He had goldfish too. All I did was add Stability and gave him some bio media out of my tank. Problem was solved over night. I also got a free tattoo for helping him


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Great news for me. I randomly got a text tonight from the tattoo guy. He's having issues again with his goldfish. It's been almost 2 years since I helped him out. He said everything was great up until.a week ago. Goldie are being weird. Water looks clean. On my way back tomorrow hopefully to earn another free tattoo.


----------

